# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  dziwny ból prawej nogi

## grazka08

Bardzo proszę o pomoc.Mam dziwny ból prawej nogi gdy przejdę kilkaset metrów,ból zaczyna się od kolana i idzie do pachwiny a zaraz obejmuje całą nogę.Podczas chodzenia boli ale gdy stanę w miejscu to ból przechodzi po trzech minutach.Dziś robiłam sobie USG żył kończyn dolnych gdyż myślałam że mam coś z żyłami ale na szczęście nic.Proszę mnie pokierować czy ta przypadłość ma coś z dziedziną neurologi?

----------

